# Is a 6 year old Behringer DSP1124P still usefull



## n0dder (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been offered a 6 year old used DSP1124P (firmware rev 1.2) for ~$35, but I wonder if the electronics are too old, or if it is still a good investment for taming some resonances.
The subwoofer in question is a BKELEC XXLS400 driven by a Pioneer SC-LX75 and with 3 Monitor Audio Silver RX Centre as main/center speakers and 2 Apex A-10 surrounds.
I have the MiniDSP UMIK-1, and have done some measurements with REW, so I know my room could benefit from some kind of treatment so I guess my question is wether a 6 year old BFD will represent an improvement, or if the electronics are so worn/old by now that it will do more harm than good, and I should rather find something newer/more modern like one of the Antimodes or similar equipment.

Regards,
n0dder

(Note that over here in .dk, $35 for a used DSP1124 is quite cheap.)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont see any reason why the 1124P would not be useful for your needs. 6 years as far as a BFD is concerned is not old and should have many useful years of use left. Im using Some Yamaha digital EQs that are at least that old and still work as good as new.


----------



## n0dder (Apr 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks! - Guess I'm ready to dive into the sea of sub EQ 

/n0dder

Just noticed there is a dedicated forum for all the BFDs etc, so any mod, feel free to move the thread to Equalization | Calibration > Electronic Processing/Equalization Devices where it belongs - sorry!


----------



## morca (Aug 26, 2011)

It still work,s great here,very good dsp for the money.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd be pretty upset if my BFD (or any piece of electronic gear) just conked out after 6 years. Its one thing to be rendered redundant by fancy high tech integrated processing, but it should still function properly. If you just want to tame a few peaks or (slight) nulls, this should still work great.


----------

